# Deliver in rain



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you do deliveries in the pouring rain? When I see rain coming I tend to turn deliveries off.

Do people tip more when it is raining? Do delivery requests go up in the rain?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I don’t deliver in heavy rain. Seems like more orders come in but they are the same low paying crap as a regular day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I deliver in the rain. On GH (where you can see the full offer) I always do very well. I lot of drivers must be afraid of melting in the rain so every time there’s a shortage of drivers $$$$


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not during rush hour. Too many doo doo heads.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I deliver in the rain. On GH (where you can see the full offer) I always do very well. I lot of drivers must be afraid of melting in the rain so every time there’s a shortage of drivers $$$$


Yes it have been raining here for three days straight . Its has been slammed one after the other deliveries .
I actually got a 10 dollar cash tip today i was shocked .


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

*Here in California, we pray for rain!*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sure, I deliver in inclement weather, as long as the pay is good. But I reject lots of requests in good weather due to inadequate pay. 

I never expect more tip than what is shown on the tip estimate for the trip.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

No, if it's a downpour I just park and turn off the app. Most storms here in Florida come and go pretty quickly or I'll just go to a different area depending on the radar. People don't tip more in my experience. I got caught in a downpour tonight on GH delivery, delivered to the wrong house , the app and google maps stopped working, so all I remembered was the note about the house is on a corner , well I delivered to the neighbor across the street neither houses had house numbers or if they did I couldn't see in the blinding rain. Oh well.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I always deliver in the rain and hell when we had that winter ❄ blast here in Texas earlier this year I was out in it ( seeing I grew up in Chicago ).

I always make a lot more during the rain ☔…


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If I can do it profitably, I’d be glad to deliver in the rain.

I’m certainly not wishing for bad things for others, but one thing that could be a bonanza for deliveries is a power outage of several days.

Another way of looking at this- I heard someone on the news raving about how Costco has some of the savviest buyers around and they are basically telling people there will be MORE TP SHORTAGES soon. Also, some are even saying there will be so many shortages around Christmas time that you are better off shopping now. That dire commentary even came from VP Harris.

My point is that many if not most people aren’t prepared for the unexpected. Why not be available to deliver to people who really need stuff and will pay good premiums to get it. I imagine some of those in New Orleans who recently got hit twice with bad storms might be a good example.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's no different then me going out to drive in the snow and ice. If there's a lot of money to be made and the risk is reasonable then I'm all for it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I turn down 20-30$ orders left and right until it stops. Only time it gets that busy but not worth getting sick over with covid going around.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Californians cannot drive in the rain. Best place to be during a rain storm out here is anywhere but on the road.

Though late-night cruising during a rain storm on the empty freeways with the music blasting can be quite enjoyable.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm not even sure if I've delivered in the rain at all in 180 deliveries so far! It's been dry for those.

I would probably do it in light to moderate rain, but not heavy rain or a thunderstorm because of the risk of a loss of network connection, which would leave me not knowing where to deliver if the connection is lost before the order is ready or I don't know how to get there because of the lost connection. That would lead to a frustrated customer and likely thumb down.

As for snow and ice, I'll do it on pretty bad roads over some distance (I once delivered, while I was doing it directly for Takokat, from Paw Paw, MI to Bloomingdale in the county on icy roads so that customer didn't have to go out and get it) but not with heavy snowfall that could cut my network connection.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If it is a light rain I have no issues. Being in the tropics we tend to get torrential downpours. Those are my hard passes. Sometimes they come out of no where and I start a delivery in Sunshine and get caught in one of these downpours. The few I have done have not shown any extra in the tip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes the rain makes it busier, less drivers want to work,restaurants are less busy because people do not want to go out in the rain. Tip depend, but you can pick and choose the rides. When I started I did have a person that tipped in the app and was waiting at the door with an extra $5 bill so that was nice. And less cars on the road because people will cancel their plans and errands.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes I do as long as it’s not a dangerous storm with lightning and hail. Some customers feel sorry for drivers when it’s raining and they tip more.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Do you do deliveries in the pouring rain? When I see rain coming I tend to turn deliveries off.
> 
> Do people tip more when it is raining? Do delivery requests go up in the rain?


Depends on my mood. I’m fine driving in it, hsd lots of experience. But no, people do not tip more. And that pisses me off. So the order needs to be VERY good from the get-go. Otherwise it’s just not worth it. Get yourself in a slicker and get your own darn food if you’re cheap.


----------

